# OAA rules?



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

if thats the case, who needs the OAA. I haven't seen or heard about that new rule but if its true, they have just shot themselves in the foot as far as alot of shooters are concerned.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

I still need to read the rules some more, but so far it seems as if the 60 pounds and 9.3mm apply to all forms of shooting. 
Anyone else have any insight on hopefully something I'm missing here...


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Max 60lbs is for indoor/target and field. 80lbs max for men in 3D.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

DsrtRat said:


> Max 60lbs is for indoor/target and field. 80lbs max for men in 3D.


That's what I thought, but...
What section was that in? I didn't find that last night.
What about the arrow rule....target only or 3D as well?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

3-D has there own rules and equipment guidlines, mimics the FCA rules with a few additions

in section 11 I think, the 9.3mm arrow rule is only listed in indoor/outdoor Fita and Fita field.

IFAA and 3-D have no arrow size restriction


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

If memory serves, the bowhunter equipment divisions are available in all disciplines, and have the 80 lb max.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

There is BH equipment divisions in all aspects but the rules themselves vary depending on which division you are shooting in. ie indoor/outdoor target/field have much more restrictive rules than 3-D does and there is no arrow size restriction for BH classes as Fita doesn't recognise them so those Fita specific rules do not apply.

The key is to read what is there and only what is there.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> The key is to read what is there and only what is there.


That don't seem right

How am I going to win if every one know I am cheating. Cath8r do have some tips on this


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

YOUR not going to win, so don't worry about it......


----------

